# Tell me about my shotgun...



## manygoatsnmore

I bought a shotgun at a garage sale Saturday. The markings on the left side say: 
Springfield Model 67F
Savage Arms
Westfield, Mass. U.S.A.

There is a serial number on it to the right of the other markings, just above the trigger:
4(or A)40_159 Not sure if the middle number is a 3, 8, or 9.

On the barrel on the other side (right side):
PROOF TESTED 20 GAUGE
---3 INCH CHAMBER---

So, I have a pump shotgun that I don't know a thing about. I don't know how old it is, how many shots it holds, how to load it, or even if I bought a pig in a poke, lol.

It seems to be in really good shape, other than some normal wear. What can all you terrific gun experts tell me? I tried to look on line for a user's manual of some sort, but the only site that looked like it had something like that sent up red flags with my security software and wouldn't open it. I bought a couple boxes of 20g shells, but until I know what I'm doing with it, I don't even want to try to load it. HELP!?


----------



## ROCKIN R FARM

HI not an expert here but according to wiki if it has a serial number it was made after 1969 they also say average value in average condition about $100 as far as loading and capacity and such I would either take it to a gun shop or ask a trusted friend to show you the mechanics of the gun as well as some tips on basic cleaning and care. sounds like a nice little shotgun should serve you well ... enjoy


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Here's an "exploded" view:

http://www.urban-armory.com/diagrams/savage67.htm

It doesn't have a reputation for being very reliable


----------



## oldmanriver

any shotgun chambered for 3 in shells except 410 are not real old guns i would think


----------



## megafatcat

With ANY used firearm, if you do not know how to ckeck, take it to a gunsmith for a once-over. Now that the disclaimer is over....
Probably made late60's or in the 70's.
4 shell in the magazine tube, one in the chamber for a 5-shot. If it holds less, it has been pluged for duck hunting-3-shot max. Just make sure it is unloaded and slowly unscrew the cap at the end of the tube under the barrel. Be careful, the spring will try to send it all flying. Then re-assemble without the plastic or wooden stick inside and you have a 5-shot again.
Unlike many other shotguns the barrel does not easily remove, so cleaning is a little more difficult, and must be done from the business end. Check for unloaded both at the chamber with the action open and the magazine. look AND poke a finger in there. With all these directions, keep the muzzle pointed in a safe direction, ALWAYS! Then follow the directions on the cleaning kit.
To load. Buy some 20 gauge, inexpensive shells, 2 3/4" in # 7 1/2 or #8 size shot. The larger the # the smaller the shot size. Remembering the safe muzzle direction thing above, push a shell into the bottom slot. The shiny metal curved plate (shell carrier) will push up. Then slide the shell into the magazine tube until you hear a click, remove your thumb and the shell should stay there if you pushed far enough. Repeat for more shells, but not until you are used to the shotgun. On the left front side of the trigger gaurd is a small lever, that is the slide release. When you push it in you can slide the foreend back. That will bring the shell out of the tube, the shell carrier down. Slide the foreend forward and the shell carrier comes up with the shell on it and the bolt pushes it into the chamber. Almost ready to fire, Keep your finger outside the trigger gaurd and muzzle in a safe direction! On the backside of the trigger gaurd is the safety. Push that round button one way and the gun should not fire. Push it the other and it will. It should have a red ring visible when ready to fire and push from right to left to fire BUT they do make left handed safeties, so check unloaded and with muzzle in a safe direction. Do not trust the safety with anyone's life. It is a mechanical thing, and it can fail, although they are very reliable.
Now point and shoot, holding the stock comfortably tight to your shoulder. Any space there turns recoil from a push to a punch. When you fire the foreend unlocks and you can pump another round in. Do this quickly and all the way back and forth for reliability.
The action release lever is only needed for the first loadind and to unload.
Most gun ranges have new gun owner classes. I strongly suggest getting instruction from a certified instructer. I have the same model shotgun in 16 gauge. It is reliable and will do what you need. Be safe!


----------



## CrashTestRanch

manygoatsnmore said:


> So, I have a pump shotgun that I don't know a thing about. I don't know how old it is, how many shots it holds, how to load it, or even if I bought a pig in a poke, lol.
> 
> I bought a couple boxes of 20g shells, but until I know what I'm doing with it, I don't even want to try to load it. HELP!?


here are 10 videos for your shotgun:

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Springfield%20Model%2067F&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbs=vid:1&source=og&sa=N&tab=wv"]Google - Video Search - Springfield Model 67F[/ame]


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

take it to a smith or trusted range officer , have them look it over then try it 

i have baught old guns that worked just fine , others needed a few springs replaced 
generaly people used them enough to know they worked , then stopped hunting for whatever reason , or pulled it out of the closet to shoot **** every few years then cleaned it and put it back , they don't get much wear on them sitting in the back of a closet , usualy as long as they were kept unloaded they were fine the springs compressed in the ones that were loaded full and sat in the closet for 20-30 years


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Thank you, all! Megafatcat, thanks to you especially for the very clear directions on loading, location and use of the safety, etc. I have a much better picture now.


----------

